# dangerous info about hedgehog wheels



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

For those of you who may like to chime in...

I stumbled across a site (drfoxmag.com) that had recommendations for what wheels are best for hedgehogs. I was appalled at 3 of the 5 suggestions.:shock:

The article had high star ratings - just 14 people- (I would assume by those who don't know better) but no comments. I added a comment and wondered if some of you might want to add yours as well to help warn people. (Those far more experienced on here --breeders and such -- would especially hold some clout.)

https://drfoxmag.com/5-best-wheels-for-hedgehogs-compared-reviewed/


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Interesting. The comment I made had posted yesterday but I just checked today and it has been removed! (It wasn't written rudely either, just warning people of potential dangers.)


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

I looked at that link and didnt see your post ether . To me it looked more like an add site than a reliable info site. I have the feeling someone gets payed by the makers of the products to write that stuff. You could tell by all the miss information on it.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes. I started thinking that as well. The fact that no comment was allowed seems to confirm that. (they just make it appear that comments are welcome)

I just clicked on their food recommendations as well. First choice was a hedgehog food. Second choice was freeze-dried mealworms! ugh!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm a newbie when it comes to hedgehogs, but even I was wondering how anyone could recommend those things. My first thought on several of them was wondering how the hedgehog was supposed to get in and out safely. It looked like the hedgie would end up hurting itself trying. I've had rats for years, and I would never consider that type of thing for them.


----------

